# Script errors from weather channel desktop



## fitter81 (Feb 18, 2007)

Weather Channel causing script errors, such as https://sdk.streamrail.com/player/sr.ads.js

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 2.66GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8157 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G45/G43 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Drives: C: Total - 942450 MB, Free - 587264 MB; D: Total - 10866 MB, Free - 1569 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Eureka3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have an unknown described HP/Compaq desktop which is maxed out with 8 GB of RAM.

Which browser and version are you using to access the weather channel?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fitter81 (Feb 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have an unknown described HP/Compaq desktop which is maxed out with 8 GB of RAM.
> 
> Which browser and version are you using to access the weather channel?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


This weather channel desktop version is activated on startup. I also use TWC on my Yahoo homepage on Chrome ver 53.0.2785.143. The script errors occur during startup (reboot) and when I click on the temperature icon near the clock.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used the Google Chrome browser, so I'm not familiar with its settings and add-ons/plug-ins.
I also have never used the "Weather Channel" desktop app.
Someone else here will need to help you.
Good luck.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

